# New Orleans Help



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone been there post Katrina? I have a short business trip in a few weeks. Not sure what is open or not. Anyone?


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm going back in a month or so, my dad's been several times post-Katrina. The majority of things are back up and running as far as I know. Staying near the quarter?


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Esplanade(?).


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Spend 2-3 days a week in New Orleans. Majority of everything is open. Any specfic areas you want to know about?


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm clueless.
Just good eats. The "not to miss" spots.
I'm assuming they're wide open on cigars, no?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

novasurf said:


> I'm clueless.
> Just good eats. The "not to miss" spots.
> I'm assuming they're wide open on cigars, no?


almost everything is re-opened in the french quarter/ downtown area. st. bernard is the only area along with east N.O thats really still recovering.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

novasurf said:


> I'm clueless.
> Just good eats. The "not to miss" spots.
> I'm assuming they're wide open on cigars, no?


the state enforced a non-smoking law this year - no smoking if the place serves food, and casino floors are exempt.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Try Crescent City Brewhouse on Decatur for good food and micro-brew. Mulates across from Riverwalk is very good. You have to have a Muffaletta at The French Market on Decatur. Pathman (Mike) swears by Mother's on Poydras. Be sure and stop by and see Al at the New Orleans Cigar Factory on Decatur. They roll a very good cameroon and maduro onsite. I have spent quite a bit of time there since last October and I have enjoyed it. As for B&Ms, go to Mayan Imports on Magazine (tell Marjorie that Scottie from Tennessee sent you) near The Commander's Palace (you should eat there if you can as this was Paul Prudhomme and Emeril LaGasse's first big break).

scottie


----------



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

As said before almost everything in the quarter or uptown is open in regards to food and drink.I will PM you some places to visit and eat.How many days will you be here?


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Make sure you visit Pat O'Brien's and have a hurricane or 5. 

I could barely walk out of there and I wasn't even sure there was alcohol in them while I was drinking them.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> Make sure you visit Pat O'Brien's and have a hurricane or 5.
> 
> I could barely walk out of there and I wasn't even sure there was alcohol in them while I was drinking them.


I used to work for a large hotel chain, and mardi gras/hurricanes and guest room carpet don't always accent each other.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

volfan said:


> Try Crescent City Brewhouse on Decatur for good food and micro-brew. Mulates across from Riverwalk is very good. You have to have a Muffaletta at The French Market on Decatur. Pathman (Mike) swears by Mother's on Poydras. Be sure and stop by and see Al at the New Orleans Cigar Factory on Decatur. They roll a very good cameroon and maduro onsite. I have spent quite a bit of time there since last October and I have enjoyed it. As for B&Ms, go to Mayan Imports on Magazine (tell Marjorie that Scottie from Tennessee sent you) near The Commander's Palace (you should eat there if you can as this was Paul Prudhomme and Emeril LaGasse's first big break).
> 
> scottie





SteveDMatt said:


> Make sure you visit Pat O'Brien's and have a hurricane or 5.
> 
> I could barely walk out of there and I wasn't even sure there was alcohol in them while I was drinking them.


As a true New Orleans native, being that I was born and raised there, and have lived there my entire life until being stationed elsewhere, I gotta say that I agree with the above posts. I should probably say that you have to try the beignets at Cafe du Monde, and eat at Galatoire's or Brennen's both of which are world class. During the night you should probably hit up Bourbon Street, and Royal both in the Quarter. Once over there stop by Pat O'briens, and walk down the street to the Tropical Isle to get a hand grenaide (definetly worth it). Some one earlier mentioned mufaletta's, then the Central Grocery is the place to go.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

What's the best place for a crawfish boil?


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

novasurf said:


> What's the best place for a crawfish boil?


Perino's.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

novasurf said:


> What's the best place for a crawfish boil?


Someone's Backyard, barring that then you can try Perino's Seafood on the WB if they're still open, their seafood store should have boiled crawfish ready to go. They used to have 2 locations, one was a restaurant and the other was the seafood store where you could get the boiled crawfish.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Mr. White said:


> Perino's.


what hotel will you be staying at? when are you coming?


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Rented a home.
June 9-16.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

novasurf said:


> Rented a home.
> June 9-16.


wheres the home? maybe i can free up some time and hook you up with some boiled crawfish.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

PM sent.

Won't be long now!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd appreciate hearing what your experience was like and where you would recommend to go, Novasurf. I'm going to New Orleans for the very first time next week, and I'd like all the recommendations I can get.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Our trip to Nawlins was fantastic. We stayed steps outside of the Quarter. On our first weekend, there was a seafood festival and a Creole Tomato fest where we ate chargrilled oysters, drank ice cold beers and listened to some great live music. During the week we traveled along the Gulf (Gulfport and Biloxi&#8230;.which are still in a state of disrepair) out to Mobile, Alabama, up the Mississippi to Natchez and Vicksburg and down the Bayou for some gator feeding. I ate like a horse. And of course, Bourbon and some fine puros every nite on the second story deck. Negrita coffee every morning. We dropped the camera during a tour of a plantation, it's in for repairs so no pics, yet.

*Best one bite*: Dragos chargrilled oysters. No shit. Everything else there is mediocre.
*Best po boy*: Verte Mart on Royal (Get the St. Louis po boy, as a Mets fan I hated to order it, but it was unbelievable).
*Best restaurant*: Jacques-imos on Oak Street. Very laid back, Cajun/creole perfection.
*Best breakfast*: Elizabeths on Royal. Cornmeal waffles with duck hash and sweet potatoes with pepper jelly.
*Still doin' it*: Café du Monde, beignets every other day.
*Unforgettable*: Museum in Mobile that had a history of slavery in the US, the Vicksburg battlefield with cannon positions still intact.
*Best shuit eatin' grin*: My son on Bourbon Street lookin' into the girlie spots&#8230;LOL.

I have no doubt that New Orleans will rise like a Phoenix from Katrinas ashes. The process is slow, but the locals that remain have an unbreakable spirit. If you get a chance, go. It is a blast.


----------

